# P. spicerianum question



## abax (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a first bloom spicer. that looks quite good to me, but the dorsal
has a very slight pinch at the top. I noticed in the photos NYEric posted
that the spicers. in one photo all had the same dorsal configuration as
mine. Is this little pinch normal and accepted in this bloom? Might it
improve with age?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2013)

We would love to see a picture.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, they generally have the dorsal pinch. My dorsal reflexed more as it aged. However, it didn't affect the dorsal pinch. 

Pictures are always nice!


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2013)

abax said:


> I have a first bloom spicer. that looks quite good to me, but the dorsal
> has a very slight pinch at the top. I noticed in the photos NYEric posted
> that the spicers. in one photo all had the same dorsal configuration as
> mine. Is this little pinch normal and accepted in this bloom? Might it
> improve with age?



It's accepted by everyone that counts:wink:

Spicerianum has a crazy parasol dorsal to start with. So little tweaks and tucks happen. I would probably not assume this is a permanent genetic flaw of the plant worthy of the compost pile.


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2013)

I've taken some photos with my phone that are reasonably good, but I haven't managed to follow instructions on how to post so far. The last time
I looked Tapatalk didn't accommodate Samsung Galaxy SIII and my computer sometimes uploads photos well and sometimes it doesn't. I donno why.

This spicer. absolutely will not be compost. The rest of the bloom is perfect. I was just a tad worried about that little pinch. I like that parasol dorsal actually and the color is lovely.

Ozpaph I can send you a photo via email...maybe.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 23, 2013)

If your happy with it, thats all that counts.
Thanks for the offer. Took me ages to understand uploading.


----------

